# Meet my new 4 week old chi baby.



## Twinkie23 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is Twinkie, he is my new baby. He is to die for. The sweetest little thing. He is a chocolate fawn. He has white on his chest, chin, and back feet. He is AKC and has many champions in his pedigree. He is very lazy and laid back.

He has a cobby built. Short and fat. Sitting under a bed...

















His littermate.



His other littermate. This one did not make it.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

oh what a sweetie he is!!! he's a beaut <3 if you ever tire of him let me know  :lol: 

poor littermate that didn't make it  r.i.p


----------



## Twinkie23 (Jun 14, 2010)

He is an amazing little boy. I just cannot wait to watch him grow.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW :001_wub:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

awww how cute what a size are they teacup bred chi's


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Such sweet and so adorable little guy, and one of a kind cute face too... I wanna steal him and name him Robin!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! He is chubby isnt he??
Mind you my chi girl was that chubby when she was little. Now she looks like a mini whippet!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww when do you get him?

bet your all exited!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

slbrown2108 said:


> awww how cute what a size are they teacup bred chi's


Slb . not wanting to cause outcry., but no such thing as a teacup.


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Awww how cute!  I've never seen a baby chi before


----------



## Twinkie23 (Jun 14, 2010)

He is fat. Chunky, chubby, whatever ya wanna call it. Hes a PIG. Very healthy appetite on this boy. lol. Plus hes fluffy, so it makes him look even bigger, lol. Hes got some short legs on him like his mama. 

There is no such thing as a tea cup. Chihuahuas can be anywhere from 2 to 6 pounds, within breed standard. The sire is 3 pounds and the dam is 6. He should mature around 4 pounds. 

I melt every time I see him, hes so cute.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he really is cute,

so sad the litter mate didnt make it.


----------

